# 3 Rare Tricycles! First time posting.



## Cswmdtx (Jan 26, 2022)

I just acquired a big collection of all kinds of older tricycles and bikes. First time seller and trying learn. If you could help me with info and a value on these 3 to start I would appreciate it. Yes they will be for sale. Thank you for you time!


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 26, 2022)

Hello Very Nice items
Only a opinion

Pretty sure Hopalong is legit $300 approx
Not 100%
Pretty sure sky king is Repop $1-200
Pretty sure Mickey is a repop or resto $1-200

I can be Wrong but if correct this should be pretty accurate.

Thanks for Posting
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 26, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Hello Very Nice items
> Only a opinion
> 
> Pretty sure Hopalong is legit $300 approx
> ...



Mark, did some company actually make a production run of repop Mickey trikes licensed by Disney? If they did I missed the boat on that repop deal. I would have loved to buy one! Yeah, it wouldn't be the same as an original but an original '34 Mickey definitely exceeds our family budget. If this is a resto it doesn't look bad at all although left in original condition would be valued much higher. I know Colson also made a Fire Chief model that was identical in design to the Mickey and could have been used to "repop" this one.

The Sky King is definitely repop...I bought the identical one brand new several years ago for somewhere between $100-$200, can't remember exactly. That Hoppy is nice! If those tires on the Hoppy are original that tricycle saw very little use and is in excellent shape!

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2022)

Like the others said the Mickey is restored and no telling if it actually started as a Mickey which is why the only way I’ll touch one of these is as original. You can sell here in either a fixed price or auction type setting. I think the Mickey and Hoppy would do best in the Deal or no deal (auction style) here. Of course you could always do EBay and deal with the fees and taxes. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsting (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi Chris!

Welcome! 

Lots of knowledge here on The CABE. Looks like these are in the store. I'll have to swing by and check them out.


----------



## Cswmdtx (Jan 27, 2022)

Thank you! They just arrived at my store. I appreciate all the info! Come check them out. Funky Finds and Grinds


----------



## Cswmdtx (Jan 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Like the others said the Mickey is restored and no telling if it actually started as a Mickey which is why the only way I’ll touch one of these is as original. You can sell here in either a fixed price or auction type setting. I think the Mickey and Hoppy would do best in the Deal or no deal (auction style) here. Of course you could always do EBay and deal with the fees and taxes. V/r Shawn



Any idea on values?


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 27, 2022)

249.99 reproduction


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 27, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> 249.99 reproductionView attachment 1557704



Walter 
This is a small 10” model 
Ty
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 27, 2022)

See below a few pictures of original
Or original restored to use as reference

Restored sky’s the limit start at $750 c where it goes ( Mickey Mouse)
Repop - $200
Mickey Mouse fender decal on yours is way off original !!




Thinking Mickey is restored for the reason you 100% have a original person saddle on it
Rubber replaced 100%



Going back and fourth on Hoppy
They did repop these for sure !

post pictures of Mickey and hoppy front name badge this will nail it !


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 27, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Walter
> This is a small 10” model
> Ty
> Mark



The only one I could find reproduced , yes smaller wheels ,


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 27, 2022)

Chris,

Your Hoppy looks restored but the saddle still has the original covering.  Nice with the belt and cap guns (these guns have been reproduced and I can't tell from the pictures)!  Here is a good comparable sale:  https://www.hakes.com/Auction/ItemDetail/209112/HOPALONG-CASSIDY-CHILDS-VELOCIPEDE-TRICYCLE


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 27, 2022)

Chris can the other bikes be viewed and perhaps purchased at your store or are you gonna wait and get appraisals on  each first?


----------



## 1motime (Jan 27, 2022)

The Sky King is repop.  Originals didn't have the nose decal and the chrome teardrop on rear of backbone.  Original had a stamped teardrop there which would be expensive to reproduce.   Hoppy looks like it might be partly original and nicely restored.  Surface rust peppering on front fender.  Nice little trike.  Mickey is obviously restored and probably a Fire Chief or at least a higher end one with the same fender.  Not sure how the value estimations here are gotten.  The Mickey and Hoppy are worth much more than a couple hundred dollars.  Cost of the core trikes, materials, plating, parts, etc. are well above that.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 27, 2022)

I believe that the restoration or reproduction costs exceeding the price, may be one reason why we do not find more of them.


----------



## Cswmdtx (Jan 27, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Chris can the other bikes be viewed and perhaps purchased at your store or are you gonna wait and get appraisals on  each first?



I will be selling all bikes over the next couple months


----------



## 1motime (Jan 27, 2022)

Cost of restoration is always more than a realistic asking price.  Especially with these things. And never keep track of your hours!  Scarcity and demand will always exceed a couple hundred dollars.  Hope restored vintage trikes don't start being parted out to make a buck!


----------

